# Tell me some good quality jeans brands!



## Ode to Joy (Mar 7, 2008)

I would like to invest in some nice, long-lasting ones, because I rarely find a jeans I like and when I do I wear them until they fall apart.

Please tell me some of your favorite brands, international available and preferably under 200 $ per jeans!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 7, 2008)

J Brand, Silver, Bluenotes are my favourites.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 7, 2008)

I really like Levi's and DKNY jeans. I got both at Ross and TJ Maxx. My last pair of DKNY jeans I spent $25, and I usually get my Levi's for $13.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 7, 2008)

blue 2 jeans aprox. 100 per pair

bulldog (i think that is what they are called they sell them at pac sun and i know there websites ship outside the us) aprox. 40 per pair

lucky brand jeans aprox. 75 per pair


----------



## internetchick (Mar 7, 2008)

I have seen plenty of Lucky jeans at Ross and TJ Maxx for no more than $33.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 8, 2008)

I love Earnest Sewn jeans.


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't know about them being Internation or not, but I like Express, Mossimo, Blue Cult, Sevens, True Religion, Old Navy and Levi's! Those are all different price ranges! LOL


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2008)

My fave jeans are the new ones from old Navy $29.50(USD)... The Sweetheart Jeans and the Diva Jeans... They wash great and fit great...love them. My NY &amp; Company jeans have lasted me forever and were like $40(USD) when i bought them 4 years ago. They're still like new


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My fave jeans are the new ones from old Navy $29.50(USD)... The Sweetheart Jeans and the Diva Jeans... They wash great and fit great...love them. My NY &amp; Company jeans have lasted me forever and were like $40(USD) when i bought them 4 years ago. They're still like new Ew, I forgot about my NY &amp; Co.! I love them too!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 8, 2008)

lucky, banana republic and hudson


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 8, 2008)

Most of the jeans I have are Hollister because I have a hard time finding jeans that fit my size well which is hard for me to find. I also have some Lucky, Silver, and BKE jeans that I love.


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 8, 2008)

Diesel (great quality, beautiful colors, lasting, well-made)


----------



## beaglette (Mar 8, 2008)

I like Old Navy and DKNY jeans when I'm skinny. When I'm fat, I like sweats- ha!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Nemi (Mar 9, 2008)

I like Diesel, Fornarina and Miss Sixty and Replay.


----------

